# -1

## lik262006

!
 ,       ,      -1 01  05?

----------

00

----------

"00"
  2    ...    
-

----------


## lubezniy

> "00"
>   2    ...    
> -


-, :




> 1.4.  ,  1, 2    ,  3  4   ,      ,          2  57   58   N 212-,  5         ()   ,     31.12.2009 .


 :
  -  01.
 2 -  01.
      3.

----------

,      ,    00.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,    00.


   :



> ,          (    ,   ,           3 )  ,      " ",   ,     ,          .          ,      "00".

----------

05 : "  ,  ** ". ,  ,  05-  .

----------


## 1

,      ,  ??     00,      ??

----------

?

  05     3

----------

"",  - ""... in pension's humble opinion

----------


## 1

,     !  05 ? ?

----------

** ...

----------


## Strannic

- 05,      51 -    ,      34%

----------


## lubezniy

> ?
> 
>   05     3


   05.      .   -  .

----------

> - 05,      51 -    ,      34%


    8 .1 .58 212- - 07.  .

----------

> 05.      .   -  .


 ,      ? ))

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ? ))


.

----------


## Strannic

,   ,   = 51

----------


## De_Vice

,         = 01.

 = 05 - 
 = 51 -

----------

- 51,    Spu_orb  1.55  CheckXML  04.04.2011   ,     !

----------


## De_Vice

CheckXML. ,     .

----------


## _

> - 05,      51 -    ,      34%


    1 8.2    51!  ,  ,   ,  "" ? :Wow:

----------

+,        /    100%.         2?   8.2   01 (        ) ,   ,      ,      03 (      ).  ?

----------

,           .        .     .

----------


## Tatanatta

!    ,   ,  ,   2010              -6-1  :Embarrassment: .       -6-2. :  -    ,      ,     ?

----------


## Strannic

> +,        /    100%.         2?   8.2   01 (        ) ,   ,      ,      03 (      ).  ?


,  = 51

----------


## Strannic

> ,           .        .     .


 -   .      .

----------


## Strannic

> !    ,   ,  ,   2010              -6-1 .       -6-2. :  -    ,      ,     ?


 .   -     ?

----------

8 .1 .58 212-.   - 07 . CheckXML    ,     -  - .    ?      ,    ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 8 .1 .58 212-.   - 07 . CheckXML    ,     -  - .    ?      ,    ,     .


   .          15  ( 120).

----------


## Strannic

> 8 .1 .58 212-.   - 07 . CheckXML    ,     -  - .    ?      ,    ,     .


 ,     *CheckXML UFA* -  -        XML   -1, -2, -3 (  1.1.30  01.04.2011)

----------

-1

----------

,  - !!!!!

----------



----------


## Strawberry2008

> - 51,    Spu_orb  1.55  CheckXML  04.04.2011   ,     !


         ,          51      ,      pfrf.ru      !

----------


## _

> ,     *CheckXML UFA* -  -        XML   -1, -2, -3 (  1.1.30  01.04.2011)


,  !   ,   . ",   "    ,   ,        2   .   .
  :        -         ?

----------


## _

> ,          51      ,      pfrf.ru      !


 .  1-  8.2      ,    -1   51!!!   ,     ->     .
,      1        :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-7372

----------


## Olivka-k

1      09  -1 (((( ,    15%   72,20 -  .,           -1,  .? :Frown:         07,    2010    05 .   ?

----------



----------


## Kirk-83

+.        2?  3        ?

----------


## Olivka-k

> 1      09  -1 (((( ,    15%   72,20 -  .,           -1,  .?        07,    2010    05 .   ?


    ,  -      07?  05? :Love:

----------


## Bucom

> -      07?  05?


  (  )   7.   . .7)  . 6  -1,     , ., ## 5596, 5605, 5607

----------


## Kirk-83

> +.        2?  3        ?


     .

   .

----------

07,       51 .

----------


## Strannic

> 1      09  -1 (((( ,    15%   72,20 -  .,           -1,  .?        07,    2010    05 .   ?


  ,     = 06:



> ,       (  ,    -   ),    ,       ,                 ()  ( )  , ,    ,   (      ), ,      ,

----------


## Olivka-k

> ,     = 06:


06      .    ,    15 %

----------


## milira

. 
  <>   
    .
   .

----------


## Strannic

> . 
>   <>   
>     .
>    .


    1 (  )  - ?

----------


## milira

,      .   -6-2.

 1 ,       " ".   ,   ...

----------


## Strannic

> 1 ,       " ".   ,   ...


    :
, , . , , , , , , , , ?

----------


## zarichuk

,       ...   ... 
    .    , :       1000 ,   1000 .
   1000 .   1000.
 ,     31.03    ? .      ?
.        31.03?

----------


## Bucom

> 31.03?


 31.03

----------


## zarichuk

> 31.03


   , ...   ...

      ,       ,      1 ? 
   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ...


      (   )  ,       ?

----------


## milira

.  
  1.        


***30: .  1.
   c.150 = .130 - .140  5-  (.   : ):
[c.150]1531   [.130]1240 - [.140]289 = 951


   150   951...    1240-289...    1531?

----------


## zarichuk

> (   )  ,       ?


,   :Redface:

----------


## zarichuk

> .  
>   1.        
> 
> 
> ***30: .  1.
>    c.150 = .130 - .140  5-  (.   : ):
> [c.150]1531   [.130]1240 - [.140]289 = 951
> 
> 
>    150   951...    1240-289...    1531?


     130  140?

----------


## Lippa

,      ?
               "03"
       ,       "07".
   ?  :Frown:

----------

07

----------


## Lippa

!  :yes: 
 ,         01,   05, ..  .  51  ,   ,        05   ,     01 ..    2011  .   . .
   ,       , ..    ?

----------

, ,    . 
  +.    2?
    2       ,      ?
  2   2      01      51?

----------


## zarichuk

> , ,    . 
>   +.    2?
>     2       ,      ?
>   2   2      01      51?


    2   2      01      51,     ...    ...   ...

----------


## 2007

.   -.   01 .

----------


## zarichuk

, ..  .        ...   :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> 2   2      01      51


   -2010 :
4.1.  ,     " ",   ,     ,       .  ,         ,        2,        (    ,   ,           3 ),     200 - 244                   2,   . ("                  ,                     ,       ")

----------


## Zlata84

!
   15%      .     07.       4  4.4???  ,       - 1.68? .  :Embarrassment:       .

----------


## 2007

> 4  4.4???







> ,       - 1.68?


  .  :Smilie:    ,    ,     .

----------


## StudentkaKat

,    ,  ? (    51-,  51- )00  ?      01         .  -    51-.      2  -1.       ...      ... ?

----------


## tomic

...  1.... 1  2  11.    51,  3  4   07....       51  07?      ...

----------

tomic,    . 

  ,    .     07    ,      1.    ,   07     , ..            70%.     ,         ? )))

----------


## sashaB

,     1 .2012.,    ,    (6%),   92,1. ?   52  07

.

----------


## sashaB

:Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Marishka!

> ,     1 .2012.,    ,    (6%),   92,1. ?   52  07
> 
> .


   52

----------


## sashaB

> 52


 ?

07-     ,    ,          8  1  58    212-  ....(92.1 - )


52-   ,             :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

,     -1      ?

----------

> ,     -1      ?


01

----------

